# Remington 1100 stock



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

hi all-
I just cut down an old 1100 stock for my 7 year old to practice with....he will carry the gun unloaded this year. I would like to take another 1/2'' off of the stock, but the stock retaining nut, which is in the form of a big cap screw, will protrude out past the butt of the stock. Usint a regular nut versus the long cap screw will help here. Does anyone know the diameter and thread count for the stock bolt?


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

Remington's phone number used to be: 800-243-9700. If it is still active they can tell you.

There is a new, short (12 1/8") synthetic, adjustable stock available for Remington 1100s, 1187s and 870s. Here's the link: http://www.fitaski.com.

Fitaski also makes synthetic, adjustable stocks for adult shooters (for both Remingtons and Berettas).


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

If the head of the screw is just slightly proud just hollow out the back of the recoil pad.Frank C.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

I acquired a nut form Ahlman's in southern MN and it works perfectly. Anyone know which recoil pad would work/ fit best?


----------

